# 30'x80" foot exposed deck



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

This deck is on the 2nd floor and has 2 layers of waterproofing (?Fire & ice?) I'm looking for a product to put on top that will stand up to dancing and "hi heels". Anyone have any ideas. I'm also trying to keep the weight down as total load is critical to the design. To further complicate the issue the product needs to be "glue down" since it doesn't work to nail through the water proof coating. Any ideas would be appreciated. Feel free to PM or email at [email protected] or call (281) 468-4801.
Tight Lines!
1Fisher77316

OOPS I'm bad..30' by 80' deck size...


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Light weight and outdoor rated will be tough. I would make a trip to a place like Floor and Decor to see what they have....they are basically a flooring superstore with great prices.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, I've bought through floor & Decor before. I'm currently checking on a product called ?Kemper" (I think)..Goes on as a liquid and turns solid. Thanks for the input.
1Fisher77316


----------

